# Is excessive sweating a potential side-effect of all SSRIs?



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been having decent success with paxil over the last year or so, its really helped with my depression. I don't seem to have any negative side effects, except for ALOT of excessive sweating. I use to sweat quite a bit anyways, but paxil seems to have made it ten times worse. And its not just in one spot, such as my underarms, its everywhere...even my calves (calfs? baby cows? lol) sweat. Its really embarrasing having to shake someones hand when its dripping in sweat, or having a big wet spot on the back of my shirt at work. I don't want to have to quit taking paxil, but if i don't get this under control i think i may have to. But i guess my question is, do all ssri's tend to have this side effect, or is it just paxil? I'd be willing to try a different med if it won't have this side effect....even though the thought of waiting possibly months to feel any relief frustrates the piss outta me.

Oh and also, does anyone have any of suggestions on how to control this side effect? Are there possibly any meds out there that help with this? I've been on a betablocker for the last month for my high blood pressure (50mg metroprolol twice daily) which i thought might possibly help to reduce sweating, but it hasn't.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nogy said:


> I've been having decent success with paxil over the last year or so, its really helped with my depression. I don't seem to have any negative side effects, except for ALOT of excessive sweating. I use to sweat quite a bit anyways, but paxil seems to have made it ten times worse. And its not just in one spot, such as my underarms, its everywhere...even my calves (calfs? baby cows? lol) sweat. Its really embarrasing having to shake someones hand when its dripping in sweat, or having a big wet spot on the back of my shirt at work. I don't want to have to quit taking paxil, but if i don't get this under control i think i may have to. But i guess my question is, do all ssri's tend to have this side effect, or is it just paxil? I'd be willing to try a different med if it won't have this side effect....even though the thought of waiting possibly months to feel any relief frustrates the piss outta me.
> 
> Oh and also, does anyone have any of suggestions on how to control this side effect? Are there possibly any meds out there that help with this? I've been on a betablocker for the last month for my high blood pressure (50mg metroprolol twice daily) which i thought might possibly help to reduce sweating, but it hasn't.


I just googled this problem out of interest as I'm considering giving Paxil a try myself.

It seems sweating is a known side effect associated with Paxil and some other SSRI's, although not one of the commoner side effects I think.

I found a link where pharmacists are discussing treatment approaches where it's a problem:



Todd R Marcy said:


> We recommend a patient-specific approach for the management of antidepressant-induced sweating. First, consider dose reduction or a trial off antidepressant medication. In patients in whom this is inappropriate or ineffective, substitution of another antidepressant should be considered. If episodes of excessive sweating persist, consider treatment of sweating symptoms with benztropine or cyproheptadine in the absence of contraindications.


Source: http://www.theannals.com/content/39/4/748.full


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

More serotonin = more body heat = more perspiration. That's why benzo's cool you off.

I used to be sweating in the winter while on an ssri (any one for that matter), while I would be wearing a fleece in the summer on benzo's lol

You could always try switching but honestly, chances of it mattering much are close to 0.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Paxil is also known to decrease libido and increase suicides and homicides.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

QuietBoy99 said:


> Paxil is also known to decrease libido and increase suicides and homicides.


 Homicides  where do you get from we are all murderer,s now, isnt it time you found something else to do with your time. OOOOOOO i forgot you have no friends.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

You had to get one bad side effect, its usually fat on paxil. I do get warm but not like your saying, can you cut the dose down. If not switch straight over to a new ssri, an take a chance that it wont be as bad.:yes


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

It is really common with all SSRIs but depends on the individual. If i think about it, it could result from the differences in the potency of the serotonin transporter inhibition. Paroxetine is the strongest, i believe Sertraline comes next, and i am on it and i definitely sweat much more than from Citalopram, which has a lower potency on the serotonin transporter. So, you could try Citalopram.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Never experienced it on a SSRI. some people just sweat more than others naturally.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I got those leg sweats when i stopped taking Paxil
Only med i been on that caused that s/e


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

QuietBoy99 said:


> Paxil is also known to decrease libido and increase suicides and homicides.


Homicides, that made me lol. Seriously though, is there any way to make it so i can't see any of these guys posts anymore?

Thanks to everyone else for your replies though, they've been helpful. I guess for now im just gonna continue to deal with this problem, its alot better than dealing with depression. I've got a doctors appointment in about a week though so i'll discuss it with him. Oh and a special thanks to DK3 for posting that link. It led me to furthur researching the med cyproheptadine, which seems like it might possibly help. Something else to discuss with my doc


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nogy said:


> Homicides, that made me lol. Seriously though, is there any way to make it so i can't see any of these guys posts anymore?
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for your replies though, they've been helpful. I guess for now im just gonna continue to deal with this problem, its alot better than dealing with depression. I've got a doctors appointment in about a week though so i'll discuss it with him. Oh and a special thanks to DK3 for posting that link. It led me to furthur researching the med cyproheptadine, which seems like it might possibly help. Something else to discuss with my doc


I'm not here to debate; I just want to share with the facts; these drugs are linked to homicides such as Columbine and the Virgina Tech Shootings and others. Whatever you decide to do I wish you the best.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I honestly can't believe you just blamed Columbine and the Virginia Tech shootings on antidepressants. You are probably the most mentally ill person on these forums. Anyways though i've never responded to your posts before, not sure why i am now. That'll be the last time i ever bother wasting time responding to one of your posts


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about that. I sense that your upset. Facts are facts all I did was report them that's all. I'll leave you alone and like always I wish you the best in life.


----------

